# What Breed



## BigPapa L (Mar 29, 2009)

What breed(s) do you think my cat Belle is? 
http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww16 ... 000174.jpg


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

A domestic longhair. If a kitty doesn't come with papers usually it's not a specific breed - it can "look like" certain breeds but I would not consider it one. She's cute and looks well cared!

Terri


----------



## BigPapa L (Mar 29, 2009)

TerriNye said:


> A domestic longhair. If a kitty doesn't come with papers usually it's not a specific breed - it can "look like" certain breeds but I would not consider it one. She's cute and looks well cared!
> 
> Terri


She surely is; I love that cat. But I still would like to get an idea. Some people told me she looks like she has some ragdoll in her. If it helps identify the breed at all, she purrs and meows very loudly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous cat, very unique coloring!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm afraid there's really no way to tell. When I was growing up we had a cat who was half Siamese. (That is, her mother was purebred and got out one night...) She looked half Siamese in the sense that she had blue eyes and points. However, one of her littermates was a fluffy black tuxedo kitten. The tuxedo littermate was just as half-Siamese as Farrah, but you sure couldn't tell by looking at her!

So even the kittens of a purebred cat can look nothing like the purebred mother, let alone any generations further removed than that. There's pretty much no way to know what she is besides very pretty.


----------



## BigPapa L (Mar 29, 2009)

Well that's ok. I love her no matter what shes got in her. We got her at a humane society when she was six minths old, and they said they caught her when she was about 2 months, but had no idea what breed she was either.


----------

